# Products to speed up drying time?



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

The easiest way to speed up drying time would be to wrap her in several fluffy towels and let her sit for 15 min, then rewrap her in dry towels and let her sit a bit longer. This will take more time off drying then any products will.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally think that there are products that speed up drying but most of all is your conditioner. Now I like Show Season BUT they are sold only to Groomers- Maybe your groomer can order you some if you have a groomer that does touch ups for you. Show Season does have a Drying one & most groomers swear by it. I though don't use it. I like the "Soothe" shampoo & find it is quick to dry- I use it on the cockers that come in because they take forever to HV dry. I also use Result Rinse & this is a product that is rinsed off but leaves the coat in more of a "crisp" state. I also use Pro- Tek 3 for fleas, Texture shampoo as well. I have used the White, Clean, 84:1 & they were just fine as well. I also love Quadraped Shampoo & they do sell to the public just a bit more expensive then us groomers. I like the Protein, White Bright Protein, All in One- these all have the same great scent that lasts. These products dry quickly as well. I also use Quad Texture/Volume conditioner with good results.

If you are tackling mats & using a heavy conditioner then it will take more time to dry.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I was taught never to use conditioner on a poodle's coat. 

Ordering from Show Seasons is a possibility for me through my boss but the process is such a pain. Makes me want to avoid them all together.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> I was taught never to use conditioner on a poodle's coat.
> 
> Ordering from Show Seasons is a possibility for me through my boss but the process is such a pain. Makes me want to avoid them all together.


I've always used a conditioner on a poodle's coat. The right conditioner in small amounts is just fine. When you are bathing weekly (like me) conditioner is important.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

yes I've been taught that you must CONDITION CONDITION CONDITION the top knot and neck area especially if you're bathing every week (or every few days...this rain is going to kill me =\)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It's not that you "don't use conditioner on a poodles coat" but use the RIGHT conditioner for your poodles coat.

Show Season "results rinse" will reduce drying time greatly. Also for pet poodles, please condition your dogs. I'm sure even show/competition dogs get conditioned to some extent..probably just different products. The conditioner protects the coat, keeps white/cream dogs from getting grass/mud stains. I use tons and tons of conditioner on Sagans legs just to attempt to keep them white.. he gets so dirty that it helps but some stain remains.

Also, if you are using products like EZ Grooms crystal white..you HAVE to condition that coat after.

I like to mix results rinse with some cure care from Sallys on my own dogs and a few dogs at the salon... it's WONDERFUL on doodle type coats as well. Results Rinse isn't a very thick/heavy conditioner but it does work..makes the coat stand up beautifully and reduces drying time. It's also only $28 a gallon and you can buy it from petagree.net and no you don't have to be a groomer. I buy it and have it sent directly to my house all the time.

It works best through a recirculating bathing system. That goes for just about any product though.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I've never used quick drying products (these exist? LOL). I figure you really can't speed up something faster than simple physics allows, water will evaporate at the same rate regardless.

When I bathe my dog, I towel her pretty well and let her run around the house (and get the after-bath zoomies out of the way) to a point where she's damp but not dripping anymore, then table her for blow drying. Most of the time, I actually have to spritz some parts down again because they're already drying curly by then, it doesn't take very long.

And yes, please condition! Especially in dry climates, it's more important for the health of their skin than it is for their coat, just like people needing to put on lotion. With CO being in a drought right now (though you won't know it with the rain we've had the last two weeks!), I condition every dog that comes through my shop. I've only heard not to condition poodles just prior to showing, because conditioner weighs down the mane and topknot and makes it harder to spray it up. But after the show's over and they wash the hairspray out, you can probably bet those dogs get conditioned.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lavillerose said:


> I've never used quick drying products (these exist? LOL). I figure you really can't speed up something faster than simple physics allows, water will evaporate at the same rate regardless.


That's very incorrect. You can speed up drying time by knowing how products work.

For instance..have you ever put something like biosilk silk therapy or a similar product on your own hair and been amazed how much faster it dries? I use this product on my own hair (and love it!) but it contains alcohol. Alcohol displaces water and causes faster evaporation. This is also why many ear rinse products and cleaners contain alcohol. It helps keep the ear dry.

Silicone type ingredients in things like quicker slicker or other similar products cause water to blast off the coat much easier than if you didn't use anything. I haven't checked many of the quick dry sprays but I wouldn't be surprised if they contained alcohol or silicones.

Any shampoo or conditioner that has the main job of moisturizing the coat is going to ADD drying time. So just by eliminating these ingredients you can speed up drying time. Moisturizing conditioners attract and hold moisture/water to the hair shaft.

For instance I LOVE Cure Care from sallys (human product) but it does add softness and moisture to the coat..adds drying time..so i use it with something like results rinse to help speed up the drying time. I will also use a tiny bit of results rinse when doing a de-shed because it also keeps the coat from shedding. It might seem silly to use a product that does such a thing on a de-shed. The problem is groomers use all these de-shedding products and then wonder why their German Shepherd is shedding MORE.

Well..duh, because your groomer used a de-shedding product that causes coat release. It annoys many dog owners. So I add a bit of results rinse when deshedding, get out whatever coat I can with a rake or coat king and then send the dog home when obvious hair isn't flying everywhere. The dog still gets a great de-shed but I don't cause tons of coat release. People stay happy.

This is one of my typical de-sheds. I still got a ton of coat out without using expensive de-shedding type products. In fact I used cure care + results rinse and a little bit of "the stuff" mixed in the tub with a recirculating bathing system.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Ah, I see. I'm familiar with The Stuff from previous jobs, but where I'm at now is very insistent on natural products, so that means no alcohol, no silicon, no sulfates or parabens, etc.

I have found an easy helper with HV drying (especially non heated types), however, is just to keep a shamwow type synthetic chamois in the hand holding the dog and dry with the other. Water doesn't like to evaporate at room temperature, it wants to adhere to something. By having the chamois there and blowing the water into it, it has something to attach to, and doesn't make it's way back into the dog's coat, via the wall or table, or just ionic attraction back into the hair. I've found this speeds my dry time up to 5 - 10 minutes on some dogs, especially feet and legs, which always seem to hold the most water. those extra 5 - 10 are very useful when I only have an hour or two per groom!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Unfortunately the term "natural" is a sales gimmick. 

There is no such thing as an 'all natural' shampoo. Shampoos can have ingredients DERIVED from natural sources, but they are almost all detergent-based. They can claim to be 'natural' when an ingredient such as cocomidopropyl betaine (chemically created surfactant) is derived from coconut oil (the natural raw product). (For example). But the end product is STILL a bunch of chemicals mixed together. And to further complicate things shampoo companies are not required to back up their claims of being 'natural' with proof or even list their ingredients on their labels. They can even hide the truth and call one ingredient by a 'pet name'. Thus cocomidopropyl betaine becomes "coconut based cleanser". 

Look up Bbirds blog she will be able to tell you more than you ever WANTED to know about shampoo ingredients and the smoke and mirrors manufacturers try to conjure up to sell their products to us. 

However, that said; there are a number of WONDERFUL shampoos out there that are biodegradable, safe for the animals and the groomers, pesticide free, etc, etc. 

Showseason seems to do the best job with their "natural" line.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm aware of that. My bosses do quite a lot of research on everything we carry and use, and there is only so far that goes. Obviously things like Cool Lube don't have a natural equivalent, but we need to use it. But the point in our business plan is less is more. Generally our shampoos are Bark to Basics, Earthbath, Kelco. We've tried a few others but been unimpressed based on function and price point. They may not be perfectly "natural", but they come closer than big box brands, do a decent job, and we hardly ever have complaints.

I have actually tried the Kelco Ultra Silk on my own hair, which does print its ingredients. It's certainly better than any human conditioner I've tried!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've tried a few pet conditioners on my own hair. I think the worst ever was Esprees REMO..which is actually really good at getting out undercoat on big furries.

It all started with getting anals in the hair and I was forced to attempt to wash my hair with the stuff at one of my first grooming jobs (Petco)... all they had was espree and it made my hair feel terrible.

Although before I sound like I hate espree..I actually like some of their shampoo. I just don't like it on me. (dogonclean and energee are two of my favorites)


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I LOVE those pics of dogs after a de-shedding treatment! Thanks for that.

Which one is better? Results Rinse or Chris's After u Bathe? 

If I use Tropiclean Papaya that's 2 in 1 (has conditioner in it), will Results Rinse or After u Bathe render the conditioning properties of my Tropiclean moot? 

Have anyone heard about using diluted vinegar as a final rinse to speed up drying time? Comments?

Kind of off topic but why are you guys bathing your poodles so often? Are you showing?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Kind of off topic but why are you guys bathing your poodles so often? Are you showing?


Yep, Tiger gets weekly baths because he will be shown in a couple of months. 

Millie and Henry get bi-weekly baths because I like clean dogs  and because I have horrendous allergies.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

2 in 1 shampoo products don't do either job very well. In fact if you look at the job of a shampoo and conditioner it makes it hard to understand why anyone would combine them.

Shampoo strips the coat of dirt/oil/etc... It's basic job is to get the dog clean..and in doing so you strip the natural oils from the coat.

Conditioner as a general purpose is to restore the ph balance, add moisture back to the coat since the oils have been stripped, etc... You can have many types of conditioner...those that help release undercoat (de-shedding) those that havae silicones to help with de-matting... once you know how these work and why they are different it's much easier to use the right product for the job.

They work against eachother... I would never use a 2 in 1 shampoo on a dogs coat..or even on my own hair.

Also as long as you are using good products..you can bathe a dog as often as you want. I do believe dogs that are bathed more often do need some type of conditioning.. you don't have to use a heavy conditioner but shampoo will dry out a dogs coat if you bathe over and over without at least using a leave-in product to add moisture back to the skin/coat.

Try washing your hair every single day for a week without conditioning. See how long you can tolerate it.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> Try washing your hair every single day for a week without conditioning. See how long you can tolerate it.


I wash my hair every other day (I have long and thick prone to dryness) and only use shampoo. I never use conditioner. My hair has never been better! Cutting out alcohol (I can't find a conditioner with out it) has been the key.

But, I also use 2 in 1 Sauve Shampoo some times and it makes my hair really soft, moist and manageable. It gets both clean and moisturized and conditioned.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes Heaven is bathed weekly because she'll be shown


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it really depends on the texture and thickness of your hair. I could never not use a conditioner. I look like I've stuck my finger in a light-socket with the out-of-control static (due to the lack of oils) and it gets real brittle. I have waist-length, thick, and slightly wiry/wavy hair (boy...that doesn't sound very pretty does it...ah well, I work with what my parents gave me).


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

bella gets bathed when she needs it- most of the time that ends up every 1-2 weeks. We went a whole month between this past month and it was horrid LOL


----------

